

Red Sox great loses $50million fortune in bankrupt video game company - verra
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2163349/Red-Sox-pitcher-Curt-Schilling-lost-ENTIRE-50million-fortune-video-game-company.html

======
NonEUCitizen
"he placed part of the blame on Rhode Island officials, including Gov. Lincoln
Chafee"

When you have $50M to invest, you're an accredited investor and you don't get
to blame other people when things go bad.

